#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

## mej

Hope these help you in your work (just copy and paste the links):

*Amoco Standard Piping Specification*
http://b6ce87dc.ultrafiles.net

*Jacobs Standard Specification - Piping Fabrication and Erection* 
http://99c6705c.ultrafiles.net

*KCGM Standard Specification - Piping Fabrication and Erection*
http://4d02b4e0.ultrafiles.net

*Generic Piping Standard Specification* 
http://b6360ce7.ultrafiles.net

*Chevron - General Piping Fabrication, Inspection & Testing* 
http://adf.ly/A4yIV

*Abu Dhabi Specification for Steel Piping Fabrication, Inspection and Testing* 
http://adf.ly/A4yOl



*Sabic Piping Stress Specification - Allowable Loads on Equipment Nozzles*
http://adf.ly/A6vmo

*Saudi Aramco - Piping Layout, Flexibility and Support Requirements*
http://adf.ly/A6wUU

If you like this and want to see more, please *type* a reply of Thanks, and I will post more..  Have a good day!See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## kanil

Thanks
kanil

----------


## kanil

Thanks
kanil

----------


## kanil

Thanks
kanil

----------


## linus

Thanks

----------


## alzuhd

Mej

thanks a lot

----------


## muhammad usman

Bundle of Thanks!

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much friend... 

Can you please provide the stress analysis specification and standards of the companies..... If you can ......

----------


## Sufia

thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for share.

----------


## Rajindia

hi friend
Link is not workng

----------


## mej

Rajindia - I have checked and all links are working.

----------


## Rajindia

> Rajindia - I have checked and all links are working.



Hi friend


Still i con't download your file.See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## mej

Rajindia,

I have made a small adjustment to the links which may have been affecting you.  I have re-checked and all are working well.  Thank you for your feedback and please let me know if you continue to have problems downloading the files.

----------


## Rajindia

> Rajindia - I have checked and all links are working.



Thank you friend
Now working
Thanks again

----------


## NESTIN

Mej;
Gran trabajo, lo estoy disfrutando....
Saludos

----------


## rakeshk_jain

THANK YOU FOR SHARING USEFUL STDs

----------


## mohnos

thanks mej

----------


## ameer_mechanical

Thanks Kindly need more documents about Piping Stress analysis

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## winowo18

thanks

----------


## dustman

Mej

thanks Very much

----------


## cause4fear

Dear Mej,
Thank you for uploading Samsung standards.I would be really grateful if you could give me the following standards from Samsung.
SES-H-101E "Piping Design"
SEM-2002E "Plant Layout Standard "
SEM-3002E "Piping Design Instruction"
SEM-3016 "Piping Flexibility Analysis" SEM-3039 "Piping Design Criteria"
SEM-3039E "Piping Design Standard "
SEM-3040E "Pipe Support"
Kindly do not hesitate to ask me for anything in return and I will do my 100% to get it in return for you.
Thanking You in advance

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,



AmitSee More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## robbieg

thank you sir for these helpful piping standards

----------


## mohnos

Thank you fellow Mej. I appreciate your support.
mohnos

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much... thanks

----------


## rebadou

thanks for the useful info!

----------


## tmanas40

thanks for sharing.

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## dmrodrigues

thanks for sharing.

----------


## ThaMaestro

pls reupload what's not available anymore

----------


## pollar

Thanks Mej.  I was able to download all these materials successfully.  Awesome!

----------


## pollar

ThaMaestro - I have just tried, and have no problem downloading... and very very fast!  you just need to select Skip Ad in upper right corner after a 5 second wait!

----------


## pollar

ThaMaestro - I have just tried, and have no problem downloading... and very very fast! you just need to select Skip Ad in upper right corner after a 5 second wait!

----------


## Priyoyo

Thank's bro, nice book

See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## pollar

Great standards.  Keep up the good job

----------


## josefreitas

thanks for this great

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## notachance

Very nice selection.  Can you add more to this excellent collection?

----------


## notachance

we need more like this!

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post!
THX!!!

----------


## fantastz

thanks! please post more.

----------


## mrk

thank you very much..

----------


## pollar

thanks!

----------


## noelni

Thank you for posting

----------


## alppfishs

why not !
thanks very much!

----------


## alppfishs

ALL web link is unavailable.

See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## luevandres

Great contribution, thanks to you

----------


## FATHI

Dear friends ..
could you pleas up load again the files

Thanks a lot

----------


## prashantdhakate

thanks

----------


## AliDouceur

Thank you for these great books!  I've just checked and all the links are working.  You just need to press SKIP AD in the top right corner after a short 5 second wait!

----------


## rif

Thank you

----------


## wierox

Mej,

Thanks A lot

----------


## pollar

Best greetings !

----------


## agung yudho wibowo

thankssssssss

----------


## icandoicanfly

I do like it. Need sofregaz's spec. Do you have?

----------


## agung yudho wibowo

what is sofregaz??? what company is it?

----------


## icandoicanfly

> what is sofregaz??? what company is it?



SOFREGAZ is a famous engineering company especially in LNG/LPG. Here's the website:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## pollar

Thanks for the great links!

See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## rrachappa

Thanks . Its really use stuff.

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Thanks Mej, I may add more to this "Mega"

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Please find the following 21 more Piping Design and Related Specifications from 13 Companies/Organizations that will add to this megapost.
1. ASME	 A 13.1	Scheme for Identification of Piping Systems
2. ASTM	 A0106	Specification for Seamless Carbon Steel Pipe for High-Temperature Service
3. Bechtel 3DG P24 001 Underground Piping
4. BP Engineering Technical Practice GP 42-10 Piping Systems 
5. BP Engineering Technical Practice GP 43-00  Guidance on Practice for Pipeline Systems (Overview Document)
6. BP Engineering Technical Practice GP 43-01 Guidance on Practice for Principles of Onshore Pipeline Design and Project Execution
7. BP RPSE RP 42-1 Piping Systems
8. British Petroleum Site Technical Practices EP 5-1-1 General Piping Design
9. Conoco Philips 4583 Piping System Design Requirements for New Installations, Modifications and Repairs
10.Dupont Standard Engg Specifications	SP1A Piping Design  General
11.Exxon Marketing Practices DP 3-3-3-1 Piping Design -- Mechanical Design
12.KBR	Design Specification P40-1D Piping for Hydrocarbon and Chemical Processing Facilities
13.NORSOK L-CR-003 Piping details (Common Requirements)
14.Petronas Design and Engineering Practice 20.081 Piping General Requirements
15.Petronas Technical Standards	31.38.01.10 Piping Classes - Basis of Design
16.Petronas Technical Standards 31.38.01.11 Piping - general requirements
17.Petronas Technical Standards 31.38.01.12 Piping classes - Refining and chemicals
18.Petronas Technical Standards 31.40.00.10 Pipeline engineering
19.PIP Industry Practices	PNE00001 Design of ASME B31.3, Metallic Piping Systems
20.Shell	V34 31.38.01.11 Piping - General requirements
21.Total	 General Specifications GS PLR 104  Onshore pipeline systems

Download Link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## notachance

Very nice post!  Thanks so much!

----------


## chem.eng.man

Thank you so much for your valuable post...

----------


## zanlog

LIKE my friend

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## notachance

thank you for the good specs!

----------


## technicaldreamer

Many thanks

----------


## pollar

Thank You!

----------


## dilema_pg

Thanks

----------


## pollar

thanks for sharing!

See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## notachance

hank you

----------


## reha27

Mi Mej,
could you reupload the link cause only one link worked
thanks

----------


## AliDouceur

thank you sir

----------


## noelni

thanks

----------


## sujit6056

Thanks !!!!!!!

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## harnesh

Thanks mate

----------


## PRAKASH TAMBE

thank you very much

----------


## marwanab

thanks

----------


## noelni

thank you so much

----------


## h9.hanin

Many thanks mate ...

See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## pollar

thank you for these

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## badjoe

very useful resources....thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Pr1am0

thanks....so much........................ :Unconscious:

----------


## marwanab

thanks for these!

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## marwanab

Many thanks friend.  Let's see what else you've got in your pocket!

----------


## mej

I've just checked... and all the links are working fine.

----------


## notachance

thanks

----------


## eddiem

Thanks  a  lot!

----------


## AliDouceur

Thanks

----------


## noelni

Thanks a lot!

See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## noelni

Thanks for posting!

----------


## MESSADAA

thanks !

----------


## old.harlot

Dear Friends,

Well done..Thank you.

Haryo

----------


## cristof1913

Very helpful!
Thanks

----------


## enzo.linares

Thank you very much

----------


## notachance

Very helpful!

----------


## noelni

Great Post!

----------


## notachance

good post!

----------


## luevandres

Thanks for this really usefull

----------


## pipeline

thank Mej!!!

----------


## vasanthlalitha

pls anyone can upload it again.  Write now all links are dead...

Thanks..

----------


## ale156001531

the links are not working....only one it fine.... thanks for the information

See More: Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## gutmont

Tanks Mej, very usefully

----------


## kfctco

links are Dead Please post again.

----------


## Moh_a8

Piping Standard Specs MEGAPOST - Amoco, Chevron, Jacobs etc
links are Dead Please post again.

----------


## ZOPPITA223

I'm asking about TUXOR PIPING BOOK

----------


## soloweber

Hello Guys, Could you upload again.

----------


## imam79104

thanks

----------

